# back-up folder, to back up



## talmid

160308           1355

G'Day!

I'm looking for the correct computer usage expression in Ivrit for  "backup folder"  i

& also for the *infinitive of the verb "to backup"  ie. as in "to backup data  "

Can anyone help me please?

NB. I hope the answer does not turn out to be :   !!! לבקף      &     בקפתי !!!

Also if anone knows where I can find an on-line English-Hebrew-English glossary/dictionary  of popular computer terms , I'd greatly appreciate this valuable piece of information   

Thanks


----------



## Mjolnir

Backup folder - תיקיית גיבוי
To backup - לגבות
To backup data - לגבות מידע

לבקף and בקפתי don't exist.


----------



## eshcar

Here's a link for you: http://www.pcphobia.co.il/dictionary.asp

nice dictionary - it lists the terms alphabetically (hebrew alphabet, of course), gives the english term and a short explanation of the meaning. (oddly, though, sometimes it just gives a hebrew transcription of the english term, but then refers to the hebrew word - for example: ראה גיבוי - backup :באקאפ)


----------



## talmid

170308                                                                                 0220

Hi!

Thanks for the helpful replies & the referral  to pcphobia  which I will investigate

I would also like a little further help, if possible, please, to resolve my confusion,  because previously I had understood from research on the Hebrew Language Academy site that:

                     a computer  folder might be       עוטפן
                  & a computer  file     might be        קובץ
Are these alternative words - or did I err in selecting them as translations for the words  file & folder ?


If someone  would also kindly let me know how the verb   לגבות conjugates in 
1st person past, present & future,please, this would be very helpful to me 

Thank you very much


----------



## Mjolnir

I've never heard עוטפן. A computer folder is תיקייה.
A computer file is קובץ

לגבות
1st person past - (אני) גיביתי
1st person present - (אני) מגבה
1st person future - (אני) אגבה


----------



## cfu507

talmid said:


> "backup folder"


 
ספריית גיבוי



> "to backup" ie. as in "to backup data "


 
לגבות, לגבות את הנתונים, לגבות את המידע



> Can anyone help me please?


Have we ever disappointed you?




> NB. I hope the answer does not turn out to be : !!! לבקף & בקפתי !!!


Where did you get it?



> Also if anone knows where I can find an on-line English-Hebrew-English glossary/dictionary of popular computer terms , I'd greatly appreciate this valuable piece of information


It depends on how much you pay...  [for the record: it was a joke]


----------



## Mjolnir

cfu507 said:


> ספריית גיבוי



I still claim that "backup folder" is תיקיית גיבוי
ספריה is "directory" (even according to eshcar's computer dictionary).


----------



## eshcar

Mjolnir said:


> I still claim that "backup folder" is תיקיית גיבוי
> ספריה is "directory" (even according to eshcar's computer dictionary).


 
i agree completely


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> I still claim that "backup folder" is תיקיית גיבוי
> ספריה is "directory" (even according to eshcar's computer dictionary).


 


eshcar said:


> i agree completely


 
I agree!
אין לי תירוץ, השעה עדיין לא מאוחרת


----------

